# Need CARFAX report !!



## lilboywithsentra (May 2, 2003)

Help !! Need a carfax report for the VIN below!! 
VIN : 1N4DL01D3WC122214
Email: [email protected]

Can anybody help me with this ??


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

www.carfax.com


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

If you are buying the car from a car dealer you should request a copy from them. Most will be more than willing to provide that info. if not I would become rather weary of doing business with them.

Troy


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Not sure if this is true or not, I saw it on another forum.

Fox5DC has announced, "For a free vehicle history report, email the VIN number to Carfax at [email protected]. Also, mention you saw this information on FOX 5 News"

http://www.fox5dc.com/news/newslinks.shtml


----------

